# Katie and her fisrt ewe lamb



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Katie had her baby this afternoon.
Its a brown girl.


----------



## Canadiannee (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats Alsea and Mommy Katie! What a cutie!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your little lambie 

More pics please


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! Katie is such a pretty sheep. Baby is so cute!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats awesome!!!   Congrats on the baby!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you guys.
I do think this baby is out of that ram Jimbo. He was a pure bred katahdin.
My black belly is throwing a fit right now. I am just hoping the pen holds him.  He was being a bit obnoxious still.
So we took Katie out of it and then put him in it.
I need to build a proper ram pen.
Apparently it will need to be elephant strong.


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------

